# Dark pink blister on lower lip



## Ndean327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,

Our 6 month old started to develop a small pink blister on her lower lip a few days ago. At first, it looked like a little patch of raw pink skin. Over the last few days, it has grown in circumference and has darkened in color. However, it is not raised.

She is constantly playing with sticks, grass, dirt etc. in the backyard.. its her favorite unfortunately:no:.... we are thinking maybe it has something to do with that???

Has anyone seen this before or have any idea what it could be? I have attached a picture.

Thanks!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

It looks like it could be a histiocytoma which is usually a benign skin tumor. I believe they usually show up in young dogs. In young healthy dogs they tend to heal naturally on its own. Sometimes they need to be surgically removed. If in doubt, check with your vet.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

It looks exactly like the histiocytoma my Lucy had. Her vet thinks it was a reaction to a fire ant sting. It healed up just fine. I was scared to death it was a mast cell tumor, so was quite relieved to find it wasn't.


----------

